# Step7-Projekt per drag'n drop im Simatic-Manager öffnen



## BHeiser71 (28 August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wer kennt einen Trick, wie ich den Simatic-Manager dazu bringe ein Projekt zu öffnen, wenn ich die entsprechnde Projektdatei (.s7p) aus dem Windows-Explorer ziehe und auf das Fenster des Simatic-Manager fallen lasse.
Alternativ könnte ich mich auch mit einem "Doppelklick" auf die s7p-Datei zufrieden geben.

Mit anderen Progammen und deren Dateien funktioniert das ja auch schon seit Jahren/Jahrzehnten.

Freundliche Grüße
Burkhard Heiser


----------



## wolder (28 August 2009)

Ich nicht.
Ich wüßte auch keinen Grund, warum ich sowas haben möchte. Die Datei suchst du doch auch in dem Explorer.
Dann kannst du das auch im Simatic Manager über Datei -> öffnen machen.
Da stehen alle Projekte drin, sogar unabhängig vom Speicherort!

Ist sogar einfacher als der Explorer!

Gruß wolder


----------



## marlob (28 August 2009)

Suchst du sowas
http://www.sps-concept.de/download/doku/Simatic_Projektstart.pdf


----------



## IBFS (28 August 2009)

BHeiser71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wer kennt einen Trick, wie ich den Simatic-Manager dazu bringe ein Projekt zu öffnen, wenn ich die entsprechnde Projektdatei (.s7p) aus dem Windows-Explorer ziehe und auf das Fenster des Simatic-Manager fallen lasse.
> Alternativ könnte ich mich auch mit einem "Doppelklick" auf die s7p-Datei zufrieden geben.
> ...


 

STEP7 kann das nicht, weil die *.s7p - Datei auch garnicht 
mit einer STEP7 exe verlinkt ist. 

Selbst wenn man es zwangsweise machen würde:
C:\Siemens\Step7\S7bin\S7tgtopx.exe
ist das von SIEMENS einfach nicht vorgesehen.

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mal ein Programm in Delphi geschrieben
was den Inhalt der S7P-Datei auslesen kann [für diejenigen unter
euch, die da überhaupt was reinschreiben]

http://www.sps-foren.de/showpost.php?p=122530&postcount=14

wenn dann der Projektpfad im linken Fenster steht, kannst du mit der
rechten Maustaste dieses Projekt direkt mit STEP7 öffnen. Dazu 
verwende ich natürlich die STEP7-Schnittstelle, die -marlob- in seinem
LINK postet. 

_3. Wird die "Endung" registriert mit CTRL+R kann man nachher aus_
_jedem Ordner auf eine *.S7P-Datei geklickt werden und des Programm_
_wird gestartet._

Nach der Aktion reicht ein Doppelklick und das S7_Info-Programm startet.
Sofern man wirklich was in den S7-Programm-header schreibt, braucht
man dann kein STEP7 um die Projektinfos auszulesen. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## BHeiser71 (31 August 2009)

wolder schrieb:


> Ich nicht.
> Ich wüßte auch keinen Grund, warum ich sowas haben möchte. Die Datei suchst du doch auch in dem Explorer.
> Dann kannst du das auch im Simatic Manager über Datei -> öffnen machen.
> Da stehen alle Projekte drin, sogar unabhängig vom Speicherort!
> ...


Hauptgrund für mich ist, dass sich der Simatic-Manager nach dem klick auf den "Durchsuchen.." Button im Fenster "öffnen Projekt" gefühlte 5 Minuten Zeit läßt, bis das Fenster erscheint. Was macht das Programm in dieser Zeit?

Das stört doch sehr, wenn man häufig mit verschiedenen Projekten zu tun hat.

Gruß Burkhard


----------



## wolder (31 August 2009)

Ich hab keine Ahnung was das Programm macht.
Bei mir dauert das keine 5 Minuten.
Wenn er einmal die Festplatte durchsucht hat, dann siehst du die Projekte, egal wo sie sich auf der Festplatte befinden.
Bei mir geht das auch relativ schnell. Ich denke mal, er speichert sich den Ablageort in einer Datei ab.

Viel interessanter wäre jetzt, warum er 5 Minuten braucht.
Hört sich nach nem "langsamen" PC an.

Siemens ist, was Speicherbedarf anbelangt, schon ziemlich räuberisch.
Wenn dann noch WinCC-"flexible" dabei ist, wird es schon ziemlich happig.
Und wenn dann demnächst noch die neue Version für S7-1200 dazukommt, wenns überhaupt parallel geht, dann ist wahrscheinlich für mein PC auch der Ofen aus.

Allerdings hab ich auch noch einen, auf dem nur das Office-Paket, Adobe und die Siemens-Software drauf ist. Da gehts echt schnell....
4 GB - Arbeitsspeicher
DuoCore - Prozessor

Aber die Siemens-Software ist schon heftig....

Gruß wolder


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 August 2009)

Siemens zeigt alle Projekte an, die es kennt. Dies kann unter Umständen schon etwas dauern. 5 Minuten sind da eher gefühlt wie gestoppt. 
Tipp: (Momentan) Nicht benötigte Projekte packen und aus der Liste entfernen. Dann geht es schneller.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 August 2009)

Manchmal hilft es auch den Button "suche starten" zu drücken.
Dann werden die Projekte im angklickten Ordner schnell aufgelistet,
Ich denke (weiß es aber nicht) bei der normalen Suche, schaut Step 7
auf alle platten und im Netzwerk nach projekten und das kann dann dauern.




gruß helmut


----------



## BHeiser71 (14 April 2011)

Da ich die gewünschte Funktion nicht gefunden habe, hat bei mir als einziges geholfen den Ordner mit den "S7-Projekten" so klein wie möglich zu halten.
Dann dauert der "öffnen und durchsuchen" Vorgang in Step7 nicht mehr so arg lang ("nur noch" 15-20sek).
Ist halt ganz ganz schön nervig mit dem "archivieren und de-archivieren", aber was soll's.:sad:


----------



## Verpolt (14 April 2011)

Man kann auch unter Sepp7---Datei---verwalten---verbergen -die Projekte verstecken. Ich glaub, die nimmt er dann nicht mit in die Indizierung der Projekte. Was wiederum Zeit spart


----------



## IBFS (14 April 2011)

BHeiser71 schrieb:


> Da ich die gewünschte Funktion nicht gefunden habe, hat bei mir als einziges geholfen den Ordner mit den "S7-Projekten" so klein wie möglich zu halten.
> Dann dauert der "öffnen und durchsuchen" Vorgang in Step7 nicht mehr so arg lang ("nur noch" 15-20sek).
> Ist halt ganz ganz schön nervig mit dem "archivieren und de-archivieren", aber was soll's.:sad:



Mit dem Programm aus POST #4, kann du beliebig Listen anlegen
und damit STEP7 "ferngesteuert" ein Projekt zum starten bringen.

Frank


----------



## Der Pfälzer (14 April 2011)

Hallo Helmut,
schon des Öfteren ist mir passiert, dass ich einen Bildanhang oä nicht öffnen kann.
Es kommt dann das Anmeldebild, obwohl ich schon angemeldet bin.

Genau mit diesem Beitrag ist es mir wieder so ergangen.


Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Manchmal hilft es auch den Button "suche starten" zu drücken.
> Dann werden die Projekte im angklickten Ordner schnell aufgelistet,
> Ich denke (weiß es aber nicht) bei der normalen Suche, schaut Step 7
> auf alle platten und im Netzwerk nach projekten und das kann dann dauern.
> ...



Was kann das sein, was ist hier anders?

Gruß Roland


----------

